# Simplicity 7216 Needs Parts!



## Carole Estes (Apr 12, 2019)

Hello, we have a Simplicity 7116 Lawn mower and snow blower. We love it but I think the engine is shot. There is an auction coming up listing a Simplicity 6216. Would any of the parts from that tractor be compatible with my 7116?

Thanks for any help or suggestions. CE


----------

